
SemVer Considered Harmful - aaronblohowiak
https://jolynch.github.io/posts/semver_considered_harmful/
======
draw_down
Doesn't really seem like SemVer's fault that package managers can't deal with
more than one version at a time.

Our code should probably start being more explicit about what it requires, and
we should probably stop having this weird, complicated indirection layer where
code asks for some vague thing called "lodash" and receives lodash 4.7.19
today and lodash 5.9.1 tomorrow. This is not saving us time or making our
lives simpler.

